# R.I.P. Osiris, the beloved Leo



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

This morning I had to say the final goodbye to my darling leo, Osiris, who has been with me for eight years. He was the first pet I ever had that wasn't also a family pet, and he was the greatest little leo in the world. He loved being held and exploring and his favorite thing was to sit at the kitchen table with me on sunny mornings and nom on a morning salad while I are my cereal and caught up on the news. 

This whole last year he's been struggling with different infections and he's been on and off antibiotics and to the vet about once a month. This last week was one of the best ones he's had all year and we actually thought he was finally better, but this morning we found him flipped on his back, not moving or breathing. 

It's very sad to know that he won't be around anymore, but as his last year was a very hard one on him it is good to know he won't be suffering anymore. He was dearly loved his whole life, and he will be missed.
View attachment 12338


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. R.I.P little guy have a safe journey to rainbow bridge.


----------

